# DIY Febreze Odor Control Bucket



## sparkafire (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello everyone! I saw a pic on here of a bucket with a fan over it and the bucket was filled with Pine Sol and he was using it for odor control. I thought hey that would work but I really don&#8217;t want to smell Pine Sol in my room. I went to the BIG Orange store and bought a painters bucket with lid about $2.50 and a bottle of Febreze $4.79 I had an old CPU that I dismantled and stole the fan out of it FREE!! I did have to go the surplus store for a transformer that would run the fan $3.00. I cut a hole in the top of the lid then epoxied the fan to the lid, then drilled holes all around the bucket for air, dumped the Febreze into the bucket filled the rest with water and plugged it in. There is not a whole lot of air coming out of the fan but I waited an hour or so and my room smells like summer!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH

Febreze is a very powerful deodorizer it just took some time for it to take over the room. Not strong at all just fresh!!!! 

I am using this in conjunction with a can filter system but would definitely work alone with a small op. 

Enjoy 

Sparky


----------



## JJ2cool (Aug 14, 2008)

Woh, thats kick ass. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jointluver (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice job man this should be a sticky


----------



## hybrid (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive seen this design before elsewhere but I never trusted it to not be overpowering or rapidly evaporating.

Let us know how powerful she is (meaning do people walk in your place and go "whoa.........WHAT THE FUCK?") 

Also, let us know how long it last and how many hours you have that mother running.

5 gal bucket? looks like 3 gal

Water to febreeze dilution?


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice one! thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 15, 2008)

hybrid said:


> Ive seen this design before elsewhere but I never trusted it to not be overpowering or rapidly evaporating.
> 
> Let us know how powerful she is (meaning do people walk in your place and go "whoa.........WHAT THE FUCK?")
> 
> ...



You know that's what I was worried about also when i built it. I know i didn't want a Pine Sol smell and looking at all my options Febreeze seemed a good choice. 

Your right it was here somewhere in a thread about something else in a picture. So far its been very mild and underwhelming just fresh AHHHHHHH 

It is a three gal painters pail but a 5 gal would work also I used a very small fan you could go big and use bigger materials to get more volume if needed. 

Yep one bottle of Febreeze and water to fill. 

How long does it take for a bucket of water to evaporate just sitting there? There is no air blowing over the water its just evaporation. Should last a long time. 

Right now its running 24/7 its so mild its not a problem. 

Sparky


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Aug 15, 2008)

very nice man just wondering why you just didnt buy afew bottles of febreeze and just threw it all in the bucket? The only thing your doing by adding the water is making the mixture weaker. Just think 3-4 bottles of only febreeze itd work tons better.

But either way man good job I saw that pinesol one too didnt like it cause of the pinesol.

Nice alt


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 15, 2008)

I like the idea, and simplicity of it all.. I'm going to try it fore sure, as a supplemental odor control.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 15, 2008)

> Just think 3-4 bottles of only febreeze itd work tons better.


Yep that would be a good idea! The smell coming out of it this morning was not as strong so that might just do the trick.


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 15, 2008)

JJ2cool said:


> Woh, thats kick ass. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you JJ 



mjgrower said:


> Nice one! thanks for sharing.


Thank you MjGrower 


Sparky


----------



## Ghost420 (Aug 15, 2008)

wow i am gonna have to try this i was on the verg of buying a ozone admitter but i think this would work perfectly for me


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 15, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> wow i am gonna have to try this i was on the verg of buying a ozone admitter but i think this would work perfectly for me


Very cool Let me know how it works for you .

Sparky


----------



## hybrid (Aug 16, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> You know that's what I was worried about also when i built it. I know i didn't want a Pine Sol smell and looking at all my options Febreeze seemed a good choice.
> 
> Your right it was here somewhere in a thread about something else in a picture. So far its been very mild and underwhelming just fresh AHHHHHHH
> 
> ...


glad to know that the smell isnt overpowering. I guess the question is, how long will it last?

Its not strictly evaporating as you are drawing air thru the sides and out the top of the fan (or vice versa but that wouldnt make sense) so you are drawing moisture out of the bucket via air.

I have an idea that may help several of you........

Remember those water crystals? You can buy them at most craft stores and they soak up a butt load of water. Pour a bunch of that stuff in there and it should slow down the evap but allow the scent to leave freely. Hell Id probably increase my febreeze so it was a bit better for longer.

Just a thought.


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a follow up note. This thing works!! My exhaust from both rooms smell like Febreez. its been almost 3 weeks and still on my first bottle..


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Just a follow up note. This thing works!! My exhaust from both rooms smell like Febreez. its been almost 3 weeks and still on my first bottle..


go buy some aqua crystals and throw them in there. They absorb LOTS of liquid and release it very slowly. They will make it last much longer. Ive been using my bucket for over a year. Its overkill as I have several carbon scrubbers too but I know for a FACT my place NEVER smells like weed.


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 29, 2008)

That's a great idea thanks for the help!


----------



## Ghost420 (Sep 3, 2008)

what are these aqua crystals called in the store?
and dose one container of fabreez work for a while or should i mix it with water?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 3, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> what are these aqua crystals called in the store?
> and dose one container of fabreez work for a while or should i mix it with water?


Hey there 

Don't really know what the correct term for them is. I believe you can get them at craft stores. I don't have any of them yet I am waiting to see how long 1 bottle lasts. I just put in 1 straight and it is working much better.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 3, 2008)

They are water crystals. Probably in the home gardening center. They are mixed with soil to help it retain water for longer. Just put a couple packs of those and a couple bottles of fabreeze and mix it all up. It will last for some time this way.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2008)

super cool man , nice idea.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2008)

well what a cool idea, got a bottle sitting in the cupboard for 6 months , now i can put it to use.cheers sparkafire.


----------



## jamieisdope (Sep 3, 2008)

+rep......


----------



## fender6string (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude are you serious? i mean its inventive and cool and all but they (febreeze included) make little teenie bottles of deodorizer that have a little teenie fan hooked up to it that plugs into the wall for like 5 bucks, a whole lot smaller and a whole lot less work. Im sure youre saying that It wont work as well, but it does.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

fender6string said:


> Dude are you serious? i mean its inventive and cool and all but they (febreeze included) make little teenie bottles of deodorizer that have a little teenie fan hooked up to it that plugs into the wall for like 5 bucks, a whole lot smaller and a whole lot less work. Im sure youre saying that It wont work as well, but it does.


I would say "DUDE that's awesome" !!! You are absolutely correct in the fact that you can go buy the little tennie bottles of smell good for 5 bucks without all the work. GENUIS!!! I always like to say "read research and you shall be rewarded". WHAT WAS I THINKING ???  You have converted me!! Thank you


----------



## mjgrower (Sep 4, 2008)

fender6string said:


> Dude are you serious? i mean its inventive and cool and all but they (febreeze included) make little teenie bottles of deodorizer that have a little teenie fan hooked up to it that plugs into the wall for like 5 bucks, a whole lot smaller and a whole lot less work. Im sure youre saying that It wont work as well, but it does.


where from - are these in the uk?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> where from - are these in the uk?


Any Grocery store has them.


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 4, 2008)

Great idea and am going to give it a try this winter. This needs to be moved into the DIY section. I gave you rep for the great idea and for sharing!


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Great idea and am going to give it a try this winter. This needs to be moved into the DIY section. I gave you rep for the great idea and for sharing!


Thanks my friend !! 

Yes it does I just don't know how to get it there. Mods??


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 4, 2008)

I did this and it is fucking awesome, The smell is not strong but enough to smell it it is a Medium strong.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I did this and it is fucking awesome, The smell is not strong but enough to smell it it is a Medium strong.


SWEET !! Very nice to hear from someone that tried it.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah it was hard because I got it a Metal bottle so I had to take a screwdriver and stab it and had to tap the bottle to put it in a container, Also try putting it in a food container because the scent is stronger because it does not have a long way to travel.


----------



## fender6string (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah but i still say just buy a lil febreeze fan thingy


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

fender6string said:


> Yeah but i still say just buy a lil febreeze fan thingy


Hey man whatever works for you......


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2008)

im going to try this on a much smaller scale, like jelly jar and 20 mm fan, for 1-4 plats on the little side.

it just occured to me this is a flexible odor control too!, you add more water for less smell and use more febreeze to increse to odor effectiveness, i like it A++


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

amd said:


> im going to try this on a much smaller scale, like jelly jar and 20 mm fan, for 1-4 plats on the little side.
> 
> it just occured to me this is a flexible odor control too!, you add more water for less smell and use more febreeze to increse to odor effectiveness, i like it A++


Cool let me know how it works for you.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

subscribed....again dammit


----------



## Ghost420 (Oct 27, 2008)

i ended up making one of these and so far its working great 2 weeks into flower so we will see as the budding get further along.

i have a 5 gal home depot bucket and use ZEP lemon concenrtate


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 27, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> i ended up making one of these and so far its working great 2 weeks into flower so we will see as the budding get further along.
> 
> i have a 5 gal home depot bucket and use ZEP lemon concenrtate


Sweet! Good to see it in action


----------



## whatapothead (Oct 27, 2008)

sparkafire. you still on your first bucket? how longs it been? how much is left in the bucket???? i want an update!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 27, 2008)

whatapothead said:


> sparkafire. you still on your first bucket? how longs it been? how much is left in the bucket???? i want an update!!!!


OK OK !! LOL I am on my second bottle and i started to add water to it. Still works great! Last about a month or so maybe longer.


----------



## Ghost420 (Oct 27, 2008)

how do these work for heavy budding anyone have some experience? and where do you get ONA power that everyone is talking about alls i can seem to find is the gel n htgsupply.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> how do these work for heavy budding anyone have some experience? and where do you get ONA power that everyone is talking about alls i can seem to find is the gel n htgsupply.


 sunlightsheds.com 8 bucks a tub


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 28, 2008)

What if you used Tide with febreze in it. 
I would think the laundry detergent would be a bit more concentrated, 
and would be stronger.


----------



## smppro (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice, i have something similar only im using a 12in honeywell fan, it fits the lid perfect. I use a concentrated odor fighter agent from home depot and SOIL MOIST, i dont know if this has already been mentioned, but it will make the mix last a lot longer.


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 3, 2008)

So is everyone saying a bottle of last a month. Also how much if any water do you use? Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> So is everyone saying a bottle of last a month. Also how much if any water do you use? Thanks!


I use soilmoist crystals and straight fabreeze... no water. About a month.. maybe 3 weeks. mix the fabreeze in a bit at a time at the crystals will absorb it and you can add more.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 3, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I use soilmoist crystals and straight fabreeze... no water. About a month.. maybe 3 weeks. mix the fabreeze in a bit at a time at the crystals will absorb it and you can add more.


Yep that's what i have done and love the results.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 3, 2008)

someone's pants are on fire


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 10, 2008)

Does this put much moisture or humidity in the room?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 10, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Does this put much moisture or humidity in the room?



No, but i run 25 to 30 % all the time anyway. It will depend on your room i guess.


----------



## VaporBros (Nov 10, 2008)

this is a good idea! Where do you all place the buckets? Outside the flower room correct?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 10, 2008)

VaporBros said:


> this is a good idea! Where do you all place the buckets? Outside the flower room correct?



I draw mine though the filter just for extra protection.


----------



## VaporBros (Nov 14, 2008)

i think im going to vent my whole flower room to a bucket like this and do the same thing with the PC fan on top. +rep!


----------



## Karl Marx (Dec 8, 2008)

Dear friends:

Hello from Portugal!!!

I've seen this kind of odor control for a long time. The only problem is that instead of grass smell we have some other kind of smell that can be noticed from everyone, isn't it? Or am I wrong? That will make everyone pay atention to it too... or is it that "smooth" that will be llike if someone had been cleaning it?


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 8, 2008)

Karl Marx said:


> Dear friends:
> 
> Hello from Portugal!!!
> 
> I've seen this kind of odor control for a long time. The only problem is that instead of grass smell we have some other kind of smell that can be noticed from everyone, isn't it? Or am I wrong? That will make everyone pay atention to it too... or is it that "smooth" that will be llike if someone had been cleaning it?



Smooth as a baby's ass


----------



## Dutchman24 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just thought of this variation for my own room and though i would share. I am doing a scrog and after the screen heighth i have about 30" for flowering so i can build a little dedicated odor control system up above the light. So here is my plan.....

1. Build a divider to put about 6 to 12" down from the top of the box where you can mount the light and also have a whole in the middle for a pc fan. 

2. I don't want to take up room for more plants on the floor by putting a bucket in there so i will use 2 of the tiny fan ones from a convenience store to put on both side of the walls of the grow room.

3. Then i will build a small version of the bucket filled w/ febreeze idea (w/ or without the fan i can't make a decision on this one) to set ontop of the divider like a shelf. i will then just cut a pc fan into the back of the box at the top that will cool the box as well as make my room smell freshhhh.

4. Before closing the box i will put a pc fan in the whole of the divider so that the heat/air/tiny fan smell gets pulled through to the top area where the bucket is sitting to help w/ any other deordization and the exausht fan is releasing it. 

5. Then if i have room i will have a vedge room underneath teh flowering area so that i can have a perpetual grow and will have an intake pc fan at the bottom drawing in cool air and have small holes in the divider above the vedge box so the smell/cool-ish air leaks into the flowering area and is deodorized. 

I feel like this is going to work pretty well as far as deordorizing goes and the price shouldn't be too bad, might as well do it right so you don't get caught. Once i figure out how to insert a picture i will put up a diagram of what i am talking about.

Let me know what you think


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 18, 2008)

does this really 'kill' the odor? or just mix wit it?..  i don't see how this stuff is going to neutralize the odor...


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 18, 2008)

FrankyF'nFourFingers said:


> does this really 'kill' the odor? or just mix wit it?..  i don't see how this stuff is going to neutralize the odor...


It works trust me.


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 18, 2008)

hmm... i use ona gel... i hate the fuck'n smell! fresh linen my ass!!  so now i'm wondering... would the febreeze fuck'n smell too much also?.. how much to you think you spent on this contraption when all was said and done? ona isn't cheap! i'm thinking febreeze would be cheaper. 
but Fk! .. i hate the smell of the febreeze when we spray it in the kitchen for the trash can... uhhh!!!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 19, 2008)

just get a carbon filter and do it the easy way, the cleaner way, who wants chemicals floating around.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 19, 2008)

its interesting.

i wonder what would happen if you just put a few drops of febreeze in the water refill of a cheap humidifier every day. these things already have a reservoir and a fan which draws air across a 'sponge'.


----------



## BooleanCisco (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice touch with the 3 gallon bucket!  I saw a thread on ICMAG where a guy used a 5 gallon bucket with ONA Gel and water. He used a fan from Wally World stuck into the hole on top of the lid. The same results nonetheless. It beats buying expensive ass filters for the grow room.


----------



## oddworld (Jan 11, 2009)

What's going on with everyone's deodorizer buckets? I need to know!!!

Planning on going out and getting some supplies to make this today since I already have 2 old CPU fans.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 11, 2009)

fender6string said:


> Dude are you serious? i mean its inventive and cool and all but they (febreeze included) make little teenie bottles of deodorizer that have a little teenie fan hooked up to it that plugs into the wall for like 5 bucks, a whole lot smaller and a whole lot less work. Im sure youre saying that It wont work as well, but it does.


His fan is drawing ALL of the air in the room into the bucket. I've tried the FREEBREEZE air filters that you plug into the wall, 4 of them, and it still STANK! I tried the DIY Carbon filters and they did make a difference.

I also made one similar to his, using a DIY Guide on this site in the FAQ. I used a 5 gallon bucket, and a ten inch round fan that just sit ont he top of the bucket, blowing into the bucket. I used CAT LITER, about 6 inches dep, with Urine Be Gone and ONA poured into it. It works great. I bet his does too! 

 for you!!!! Mr fan was $10 and my bucket was $8.00. You beat me on price for sure!


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow this is a great idea! when I start growing my plants i'll definitely keep this in mind


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 25, 2009)

gonna give this a try, seems like a great idea, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## oddworld (Feb 1, 2009)

I built mine about 2 weeks ago, works wonders, a whole bottle of Xtra Lemon lasts about a week and a half, and my place smells lemony fresh all day. Also to those of you planning on making one, I recommend buying an adapter with adjustable current flow for your CPU fan so you can adjust the speed.


----------



## justatoker (Feb 1, 2009)

No offense but ppl make shit way more complicated than it needs to be sometimes just to occupy there time or idle hands lol..



My suggestion is..

1. Buy 2-4 of these >




( they have fans included too btw LMAO ) http://www.glade.com/productDetailPage.aspx?productId=12
2. plug em in.
3. go smoke a bowl

LOL


Rocket science ,its not.



Peace


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh i do hope sparky is around today. could use a pick me up. love to see him lose his shit. it's fuckin art.


----------



## Roseman (Feb 1, 2009)

justatoker said:


> No offense but ppl make shit way more complicated than it needs to be sometimes just to occupy there time or idle hands lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought 4 of those last year and it was like pissing in the wind. It was like a big dick on a priest or big tits on a nun. Might look good, but does not seve it's purpose.

I've had 6 skunk indicas, 3 feet tall, and they stink to high heaven! I tried Febreeze filters, Ionizers, and all kind of store bought carbon filters. 

This DIY filter WORKS, by filtering ALL of the rooms air.


----------



## Roseman (Feb 1, 2009)

(

that dog won't hunt!


----------



## justatoker (Feb 1, 2009)

oooh.. u got jokes hahaha

I SERIOUSLY doubt by using this DIY that you are filtering anything.. But rather just "maksing" the odor.. Just as those plugins do.


----------



## dew-b (Feb 1, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Hello everyone! I saw a pic on here of a bucket with a fan over it and the bucket was filled with Pine Sol and he was using it for odor control. I thought hey that would work but I really dont want to smell Pine Sol in my room. I went to the BIG Orange store and bought a painters bucket with lid about $2.50 and a bottle of Febreze $4.79 I had an old CPU that I dismantled and stole the fan out of it FREE!! I did have to go the surplus store for a transformer that would run the fan $3.00. I cut a hole in the top of the lid then epoxied the fan to the lid, then drilled holes all around the bucket for air, dumped the Febreze into the bucket filled the rest with water and plugged it in. There is not a whole lot of air coming out of the fan but I waited an hour or so and my room smells like summer!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Febreze is a very powerful deodorizer it just took some time for it to take over the room. Not strong at all just fresh!!!!
> 
> ...


 to get more air moving check this outhttp://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/198140/site_id/1#import it moves a lot more air it only took a few min. to smell the differance in myapt. got rid of my cig smoke smell.


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 1, 2009)

*Good idea, another tip for you is to buy lemons as many as you want cut them up and put in the bucket with the water, they will last a very long time because of the water and will save your home smelling of a whores hand bag. butt all good work and the bucket and fan is cool.*


----------



## justatoker (Feb 1, 2009)

yo thats the DIY ( http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/198140/site_id/1#import ) I was telling this other dude about a while back.. Now, I can get behind that one. I like the idea of using ONA and the soil moist in conjunction w/ that type fan.. Looks like it will def get the job done.. thx for that link, I lost it and couldnt find it again lol. 

peace


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my dilemma. I am setting up a 48 plant 2'x4' perpetual lollipop SOG in my attic. My only smell concern is preventing the aroma of the flowers from intruding into my living space. Will this be enough odor control to cover the smell of almost 50 plants?


----------



## justatoker (Feb 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Will this be enough odor control to cover the smell of almost 50 plants?


 
OMFG...are you serious?


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Here's my dilemma. I am setting up a 48 plant 2'x4' perpetual lollipop SOG in my attic. My only smell concern is preventing the aroma of the flowers from intruding into my living space. Will this be enough odor control to cover the smell of almost 50 plants?


6 plants per sq ft? Have you thought this through? That's a little less than a 5x5" area per plant and imo would be very hard to maintain. 
You had much experience growing? If not you might wanna start small, and see how many you can build up to.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

real good thread


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 2, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Here's my dilemma. I am setting up a 48 plant 2'x4' perpetual lollipop SOG in my attic. My only smell concern is preventing the aroma of the flowers from intruding into my living space. Will this be enough odor control to cover the smell of almost 50 plants?


Buckets x 10 maybe


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 2, 2009)

justatoker said:


> OMFG...are you serious?





SUPERHANDS said:


> Buckets x 10 maybe


I don't need to cover ALL of the smell, i just need to stop it from leaking into the living area of my home...

I'm probably gonna have to get a can 33, but i was hoping this was gonna be my cheaper route


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 2, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Here's my dilemma. I am setting up a 48 plant 2'x4' perpetual lollipop SOG in my attic. My only smell concern is preventing the aroma of the flowers from intruding into my living space. Will this be enough odor control to cover the smell of almost 50 plants?


I'm sorry, i was a little cooked when i wrote this. I meant to say 32 plants, not 48 [4/ft2]. Keep in mind that I'm either running 8 4-plant cycles, or 4 8-plant cycles.


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 3, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I'm sorry, i was a little cooked when i wrote this. I meant to say 32 plants, not 48 [4/ft2]. Keep in mind that I'm either running 8 4-plant cycles, or 4 8-plant cycles.


I would do 2/3 of the buckets but with lemons dude, they are good and last a very long time, cut the lemons up and put in the buckets half fill the buckets with water, the smell will be better than fabreeze, lemons are nice and fresh. good luck.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 3, 2009)

i guess ol spark has lost his thunder. he's gonna let this one slide through also. sad when our heros fall innit?


----------



## s3pug (Feb 3, 2009)

good idear might giv it a go


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 3, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i guess ol spark has lost his thunder. he's gonna let this one slide through also. sad when our heros fall innit?


OHHHHHHH PLEASE BUGS!!!! Let me clear my throat achhhmm 

Ok JACKOFF Mr JUSTAPOLESMOKER I have to say what fucking rock did you crawl out from under?? You come onto my thread insult me and my homemade idle time burning good smeller which is by the way one that works for the purpose i built it for. You then take the time to pull up a photo of a plug in deodorizer to show how smart you are. THEN you have the BALLS to insult other posters with your dribble. Please sir if you don't like the way something is built then add you 2 cents and move on, My suggestion is to start your own thread and post your bullshit on it so others can learn how to smoke pole. Stay the fuck off my thread dick weed.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 3, 2009)

well better late than never. you'll have to go back a lil bit to get the other one..

just....so.....happy.....






mom says hi


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 3, 2009)

Man if growing weed was legal id have this idea infront of the dragons, its shit hot, am buiding one real soon, i love it am in.


----------



## gregk (Feb 3, 2009)

great idea! i plan to build 2 of these. one for my basement,1st floor. thanks for the post man


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 3, 2009)

gregk said:


> great idea! i plan to build 2 of these. one for my basement,1st floor. thanks for the post man





> Man if growing weed was legal id have this idea infront of the dragons, its shit hot, am buiding one real soon, i love it am in.


Thanks guys much appreciated. 


HI BUGS MOM!!! SHe just cant get enough of ol sparky


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 3, 2009)

Dude over at talk and toke they have a thread called say thanks to someone who done a good thread, well this is it from me, am putting you down and thanks, your idea is awsome ok, THANKS, ill put it over now.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 3, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> Dude over at talk and toke they have a thread called say thanks to someone who done a good thread, well this is it from me, am putting you down and thanks, your idea is awsome ok, THANKS, ill put it over now.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

open up a jar of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimchi#Kimchi and be done with all this nonsense.


hehehehe


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 5, 2009)

*sparkafire, it just came to me the other night, ok fabreeze is well cool and smelly but you can use other things cheaper such as lemons in water as ive said in your thread, but wait for it, how can you make it last longer ? its so simple, no matter what you use fabreeze etc, before you put it in the bucket, YOU FREEZE IT !!! it then would last alot longer, man we are good, what do you think ???*


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

beep beep.......that was the short bus pulling away. you lost your ride




jk


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> beep beep.......that was the short bus pulling away. you lost your ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bite ma banger home boy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> Bite ma banger home boy.


 

banger home boy?????? wtf????? where the hell are you from, brussles?
in what world is that insulting. i wanna feel insulted but its kinda hard to. 

wow i guess i hit close to home with the short bus comment....who knew? i was just guessing

dont forget to freeze some pee with your lemons.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> Man if growing weed was legal id have this idea infront of the dragons, its shit hot, am buiding one real soon, i love it am in.


and who the hell are the dragons?


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> and who the hell are the dragons?


Am from the uk, the dragons ? its a tv show in the uk called dragons den. people come forward with good ideas, a good idea for you would be to bite ma banger.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

well don't get ya knicka's in a twist govna' !!!!!

just havin' a bit a fun wivya


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well don't get ya knicka's in a twist govna' !!!!!
> 
> just havin' a bit a fun wivya


Aint no problem here dude ok, chill.


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 5, 2009)

Dragons den for any miss understanding around the world. good show in the uk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzcQtXA5Gc8


----------



## roi (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome !!

+ rep


----------



## justatoker (Feb 20, 2009)

Dutchman24 said:


> might as well do it right so you don't get caught.


well i agree but the way your talking about doesnt sound like the "right"
way imho. febreeze just covers the smell. a carbon scrubber/ozone ELEMINATES the odor.


----------



## Yanaco2 (Feb 20, 2009)

no lol febreeze nutrolizes the odor lol.... also a lot cheaper than a carbon scrubber lol .... brill idea ..


----------



## Roseman (Feb 21, 2009)

I also made one similar to his, using a DIY Guide on this site in the FAQ. I used a 5 gallon bucket, and a ten inch round fan that just sit ont he top of the bucket, blowing into the bucket. I used CAT LITER, about 6 inches dep, with Urine Be Gone and ONA poured into it. It works great. I bet his does too! 

 for you!!!! Mr fan was $10 and my bucket was $8.00. You beat me on price for sure!


----------



## FunStuff18 (Apr 29, 2009)

just wanna make this clear...

So we definetly want the fan to be blowing the air into the bucket, not out.

correct?

and the holes that are drilled on the sides is how the air comming in is going to be released...

sry if its a stupid question... but at first i would assume you want the febreeze to leave the bucket to freshen the air, the other way makes sense as well however; just wanted to make sure which method is better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 29, 2009)

FunStuff18 said:


> just wanna make this clear...
> 
> So we definetly want the fan to be blowing the air into the bucket, not out.
> 
> ...


Ahh no worries,

I did have mine setup to pull air out and it worked fine. Why don't you try it pulling in and let us know the results. 

Good luck. 

Sparky


----------



## FunStuff18 (Apr 29, 2009)

well i guess i could try it, but i wont really be needing it for a few more weeks...

ill assemble this soon....

ill give it sum test runs, see which way is better and let you guys know 

Its so simple i love the idea! 

GJ =)


----------



## SailentShadow (Jul 2, 2009)

Every time I mix chemicals with the smell of pot, it makes it seem like the pot is 10x stronger if the odor eliminator doesn't KILL the odor...

I have cologne, febreeze, spray, oust, doctor's office restroom spray... nothing over powers the smell of my pot... it mixes and makes the pot smell 10x worse...

Even with this method..

Any help with that?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 2, 2009)

dont try to cover it kill the smell there are gels like Order way and Skunk something i forget that absorb the odor and break it down. carbon filters and hepa filters help and so do UV lights and UV geneartors just not in the grow room as it hurts the plants. Perfumes just attach to the smell and then you have a mix of crap to breath and smell


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

ive been using moth balls for the longest and man i tell yal those things work like magic


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 25, 2009)

1ostbo1z said:


> ive been using moth balls for the longest and man i tell yal those things work like magic


yeah look at the warning on that box of moth balls, want to be around for a good long time to toke? 
Month balls are TOXIC, bad bad bad


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Febreeze and any other "cover up" with a deorderizer might damage your plants, not to mention your health.

By evaping the febreeze at a larger qty in the air what do you think happens when it gets to your plants??? I bet they don't care for it much.

Active carbon will neturlize it without hurting you or your plants, let alone adding another smell to the air.\
Also cops and others know a coverup smell when they smell it, especially bacon (remember they have seminars, not to mention they've seen/smelt it before),
removing the odor is the safest and most effective way.

Dont use candles, the wax in the air will harm them.


----------



## trufaiz (Aug 3, 2009)

Just made this today and.....dont bother it wont do anything


----------



## Roseman (Aug 4, 2009)

I first made a DIY 5 gallon bucket and ten inch fan on top with a charcoal filter. Wasn't worth a toot, either. Plants still stunk.
Then I changed to Freebreeze, and that was much better.
Then I changed to moth balls, and that was much much better.
Then I changed to ONA, and that really was the best.


----------



## GrowBIGBUDS (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, good idea .. props... if it works for ya great .. if it dont then try somtin diffrent.. but we are hear to help each other .. not to bash a good idea .. help out or keep your yap shut ... THER IS NO BAD IDEAS .. just ones that dont work....


----------



## smppro (Aug 23, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Febreeze and any other "cover up" with a deorderizer might damage your plants, not to mention your health.
> 
> By evaping the febreeze at a larger qty in the air what do you think happens when it gets to your plants??? I bet they don't care for it much.
> 
> ...


you can always use ona instead if your worried.


----------



## Roseman (Aug 24, 2009)

SailentShadow said:


> Every time I mix chemicals with the smell of pot, it makes it seem like the pot is 10x stronger if the odor eliminator doesn't KILL the odor...
> 
> I have cologne, febreeze, spray, oust, doctor's office restroom spray... nothing over powers the smell of my pot... it mixes and makes the pot smell 10x worse...
> 
> ...


 
ONA, Odor Neutralizing Agent, Liquid, Spray or Gel


----------



## 02020 (Aug 29, 2009)

febreeze is good ona is better.... What about this... Go to your local sports shop and buy a spray bottle of odor killer or scent away in the hunting section. Its used to eliminate smells so deer cant smell hunters. It smells like nothing, my stealth grow box with four flowering (week 7) deisel ryders smells like nothing...no perfumey, urinal cakey, skunky odor, jus plain nothing. The bucket is a fantastic idea jus pick what you want to put in it. I use wildlife scent killer which is completely organic and made from plant enzymes so there arent any chemicals floating around my babes. Just a thought


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 13, 2009)

Great idea.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 13, 2009)

Great post....


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have to worry much about the smell in the house, just the smell outside the house. I'm about to start my first grow & will probably be venting by using a bathroom exhaust. 

Has anyone tried to convert this to an "inline" odor eliminator?

(run the room exhaust duct in through the side at the top of the bucket, then bend it 90 degrees downward so it goes into the febreeze/solution. Then run the buckets exhaust from the top of the bucket, then up and out of the house - no vent holes in the side of the bucket)

My portable A/C reports a supposed 261psi on it's exhaust. I don't really beleive it's that strong, but it does shoot out a good ammount of air. I'm just concerned that I might have febreeze shooting out the vent in my roof.


----------



## MikeyPeenz (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have any pics of this setup??? sounds like a great plan, very cost effective!


----------



## bird123 (Nov 15, 2009)

can yu put the pictures back plz i cant see them


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok everyone, I loved this idea but I needed an inline odor remover, so I modified it some. I haven't used it yet because the room doesn't smell yet, but I'm confident it will work with the right odor remover.

I was going to try a septic tank odor remover but I decided to try ONA first since it came so highly recomended. But feel free to use anything, because of the fan placement nothing will be able to backtrack into your growroom.

Here's a list of parts & approximate costs:
6" Duct, 25 feet long: $28 (you may or may not need this)
In line fan: $30
Extension Cord: $12
Bucket: $2
Lid: $1
Duct Tape: $7
Plastic Epoxy: $8
Odor Eliminator - Depends on what you use.

The first pic is what the unit looks like when done.

The second pic shows the first step. Drill a hole the size of your inline fan (in line fan should be the same size as your duct work). You'll need a drill for this. They make special drill bits to make 4", 6", or 8" holes, but I just used a regular 1/4' bit, but I don't recomend it as it's not easy. Once the hole is drilled put the inline fan in the hole and be sure that the fan is pointed into the bucket and not away from it. Use epoxy made for plastic to set it in place, this will make it sturdy. Then use masking tape to tape both sides of the bucket, make sure their are no air leaks. Next you'll want to wire your fan, just take an extension cord and cut off the end, that's the cheapes way to go. Splice that with the fans wires, use caps, and don't forget to tape it well. Last part of this step is putting the duct work in the bucket to force the air through the odor eliminator. Cut it just a little longer than you need it to be to keep pressure on it so it will stay in the liquid once turned on. Then tape that on as well. This will be the hardest part because your working with tape in a tight area, but take your time with it as it's an important step. Pic 3 shows how it should look.

Note: Some hardware stores have drill presses and can make the cuts for you.

Pic 4 & 5 show the lid. Cut the same size hole that you cut earler into the center of the lid. Use tape to tape both sides and cut the duct as long as you need it to be.

Pic 6 shows a special attatchement that clips into a window piece so I can use a window to vent. If you have a special attatchement like this attatch it last, if not then do whatever you need to do so it can be hooked up where ever you need it to be.

The last pic is of the ONA, I bought both the Gel and the rewetting solution because the liquid in the bottom of the bucket should be at least 2 or 3 inches deep, maybe more. If I need more than that I'll try diluting it with water a little. (also the gel by itself is thick and the thicker the liquid is the deeper it will need to be)

If the one fan isn't strong enough you may need to add a second fan. 2 Fans can be wired together to the same extension cord. But one fan should be plenty for most set ups.

I hope someone out there finds this usefull.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 21, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Ok everyone, I loved this idea but I needed an inline odor remover, so I modified it some. I haven't used it yet because the room doesn't smell yet, but I'm confident it will work with the right odor remover.
> 
> I was going to try a septic tank odor remover but I decided to try ONA first since it came so highly recomended. But feel free to use anything, because of the fan placement nothing will be able to backtrack into your growroom.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know why the pics didn't post, must have timed out or something. Let me try to post them again and sorry for the mistake.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 22, 2009)

Just tried the unit with no odor eliminator. Bad news, it needs a stronger fan if you want to use 25' of duct, though I'm sure it's still good if you don't need to use much duct.

I'm out of funds for now so I wont be able to buy stronger fans and experiment for a bit. As soon as I know which fan is needed I'll post it.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, great news. I got her working without adding any additional fans. Let me tell you where I made my mistake last night so you don't make your own.

Earlier I told you to cut the duct inside the bucket just a little longer than you need to make sure the end stays in the fluid. Ignore that. Cut it so it hangs just a fraction of an inch above the bottom of the bucket when it's fully extended. If you cut it too long the air pressure will force the duct to expand and push the end of the duct into the bottom of the bucket which creates a barrier to the air that's just too hard for the fans to push past.

Right now I'm running it with no liquid inside the bucket, but I'll be adding the liquid soon as the room is begining to smell. Without liquid it's running perfect with good air pressure through the whole duct. Also I was able to cut off 4 foot of duct to make it easier for the air to get through. (there's now about 18ft of duct between the A/C's exhaust hose & the bucket)

When I add the liquid I'm guessing I'm going to have to make sure that it's not too thick. I'll try the rewetting liquid by itself first because the gel is very thick and the rewetting liquid is very thin. If the liquid will work without the gel then I'll trade in the gel for another bottle of rewetting liquid.

Unless you're using very little duct work I'd suggest using a thin liquid of your choosing, just make sure it's as thin as water if you can. If you're not attatching this to a portable A/C or something else with a fairly powerful fan, then I'd also suggest buying a more powerful fan that will handle the job. The $28 one at Home Depot is helpfull, but it's not real strong.


----------



## mulletator (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the inline bucket. I want to build a similar unit. In theory it is an awesome idea. It works similar to a bong.

Like a bong it will cool the air as well which will keep the cops' FLIR camera off your back. The only concern I have is the bubbling noise. How loud is your ONA bucket bong?


----------



## Rattlehead121 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a Good idea. just wondering how you wired your fan. ive used a cell phone charger before but its not strong enough.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 10, 2010)

mulletator said:


> I love the inline bucket. I want to build a similar unit. In theory it is an awesome idea. It works similar to a bong.
> 
> Like a bong it will cool the air as well which will keep the cops' FLIR camera off your back. The only concern I have is the bubbling noise. How loud is your ONA bucket bong?


Sorry, there's a problem with the design. I figured out a way around it, but haven't had time to update the thread yet.

It takes more air pressure than I thought to run the air through water. The cheapest & easiest fix.......

Take the duct in the bucket and pull it back (scrunch it up) the best you can, then take a nail & punch a hole through it at the bottom and take a twisty tie and put it through the hole & tie it.

The duct will want to expand when you let it go, but only the top will be allowed to expand. The bottom will be held by the twisty tie so it points down toward the water all my itself. Then fill the bucket to just below that duct so the air is blowing onto the water but not into the water.

You only need to use a little ONA in the water. And the water will evaporate pretty quickly. So fill it once a day with more water, and add a little ONA as needed.

The harder & more expensive fix.......

Buy a bigger & stronger in line fan, possibly a centrifugal in line fan, and replace the cheap one from Hope Depot at the bucket. Or just add it on to the existing cheap fan. You'll need a fan strong enough to push the air through the water.

An added advantage to this method is the water will become a filter to make sure no bugs make it into your room through the exhaust.

Another added bonus, you'll be able to fill the bucket with more water so you don't have to fill it as often (every 2 or 3 days instead of every day)

Caution: Dont fill the bucket beyond the bottom of the fan coming in from the side or you will get water in your duct.

Hope that helps, and I'll update this thread as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 10, 2010)

Rattlehead121 said:


> Looks like a Good idea. just wondering how you wired your fan. ive used a cell phone charger before but its not strong enough.


Just buy an extension cord and cut off the end. Strip the wires and splice them together with the wires from the fan. Use those screw on plastic caps over the splice and tape it up real good so it doesn't accidentally pull apart.

I don't remember what guage extension cord I used, but it wasn't too big. Just enough to handle the electric requirements of which ever fan you use.


----------



## mulletator (Jan 11, 2010)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Sorry, there's a problem with the design. I figured out a way around it, but haven't had time to update the thread yet.


A better fix would be to use a smaller diameter pipe going into the water. Reduce your duct to 2" or 1.5" pipe at the bucket and have a 4" duct coming out. Ever notice how the stem on your bong is way smaller than the mouth? It takes less pressure to pull air through a smaller pipe.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 11, 2010)

mulletator said:


> A better fix would be to use a smaller diameter pipe going into the water. Reduce your duct to 2" or 1.5" pipe at the bucket and have a 4" duct coming out. Ever notice how the stem on your bong is way smaller than the mouth? It takes less pressure to pull air through a smaller pipe.


I was with you for a minute, I thought you meant that decreasing the size of the duct would increase the air pressure, like they do with water & pipes. But the problem isn't pushing it through the duct, the problem is pushing the air through the water.

I didn't think it would take that much air pressure, but when I put the duct into the water the air just stopped. Even when I put it in shallow water.

If you try decreasing the size of the duct and it increases the air pressure enough to work, definately let me know.


----------



## SeanIzen (Jan 11, 2010)

02020 said:


> I use wildlife scent killer which is completely organic and made from plant enzymes so there arent any chemicals floating around my babes. Just a thought


I like your idea a lot, I was sold by that last part about plant enzymes... I'm really big about organics and chemicals. That was my first thought was that this was a GREAT cheap DIY way of eliminating smell but I dont really like using frebreeze just cause you know its nothing but foreign chemicals in ultra concentrated forms... basically this DIY plus the wildlife scent makes for an "im doing it tomorrow" deal


----------



## mulletator (Jan 11, 2010)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> But the problem isn't pushing it through the duct, the problem is pushing the air through the water.


Exactly. My bucket design (i haven't built it yet) uses a 1.5" diameter pvc pipe going into the water (like the stem on a bong) and a 4" pvc pipe coming out. I'm using 4" ducts for my grow room exhaust. Attach your ducts to the pvc and you are ready to rock. I am 100% confident that it works. My only concern is how loud the bubbling noise might be because I'm trying to keep my operation super stealth.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Jan 11, 2010)

mulletator said:


> Exactly. My bucket design (i haven't built it yet) uses a 1.5" diameter pvc pipe going into the water (like the stem on a bong) and a 4" pvc pipe coming out. I'm using 4" ducts for my grow room exhaust. Attach your ducts to the pvc and you are ready to rock. I am 100% confident that it works. My only concern is how loud the bubbling noise might be because I'm trying to keep my operation super stealth.


That idea might work, but remember that it's easier to push air than it is to pull it. You'll have to use a pretty strong fan before the bucket at some point.

But making the pathway smaller (starting at 6" and shrinking it down to 4" should make the pressure stronger if I remember my high school science correctly.

For the noise, closing the bucket will block out a lot of it. If that's not enough you can use soundproofing insulation from Home Depot or Lowes to cover the outside of the bucket & lid.

If this doesn't work, or if you can't block out the sound, then blowing the air onto the water with ONA in it removes the odor and comes out smelling like a freshly cleaned public bathroom. The only real advantage to running it through the water is the water will act as a bug filter.

If that's the case, you can buy a stove exhaust filter, a car filter, or a 3M allergen filter that's 1 micron or less and it should do the job on the bugs.

Keep us posted.


----------



## N Buds (Mar 18, 2010)

sparkafire said:


> Hey there
> 
> Don't really know what the correct term for them is. I believe you can get them at craft stores. I don't have any of them yet I am waiting to see how long 1 bottle lasts. I just put in 1 straight and it is working much better.


Top stuff mate +rep for sharing it


----------



## strat0549 (Mar 21, 2010)

great idea


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 21, 2010)

dammit man! this is the best DIY thing I have read on RIU!!!! so I will be buying my material tomm @ home depot...I already have a 32 oz jar of ONA gel....Gonna build 4 of these bad boyz,(2 in grow room and 2 dwn stairs) ...and put soil moist in wid the ona gel...(1 cup or 8oz per 5 gal bucket) hell may put some of that wildlife stuff I read about ealier in ther too!!! jus need to see which way is better for the 10" fan....[facing in the bucket,{pushing air} or facing out the bucket,{pulling in air}????? I dnt want no damm smell! wil be flowering 16-20 autos....will post pics of equiptment and build pics.....peace yall and grow odor free! remember it's one of the easiest wayz to get..!*^#@*%...u know!


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about!!! I need to go to Dick's sporting equiptment or Sports Authority and get some of that to go with my ONA-GEL and Soil Moist!!!... I jus bought all my supplies to build four 3gal buckets<<that should be no problem, I hope...those 5gal onez are to big and dnt want no shit from da misses on {{{"why do you have those big azz ugly orange buckets all around the house!!!"}}}with 8" turbo fans and soil moist...will post pics later...dnt want neighbors seeing me carry in all this shit!! Peace and ++rep to ya!




02020 said:


> febreeze is good ona is better.... What about this... Go to your local sports shop and buy a spray bottle of odor killer or scent away in the hunting section. Its used to eliminate smells so deer cant smell hunters. It smells like nothing, my stealth grow box with four flowering (week 7) deisel ryders smells like nothing...no perfumey, urinal cakey, skunky odor, jus plain nothing. The bucket is a fantastic idea jus pick what you want to put in it. I use wildlife scent killer which is completely organic and made from plant enzymes so there arent any chemicals floating around my babes. Just a thought


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 24, 2010)

should the fan be pushing air in or out of the bucket ?

and how the hell do you know what side the air is going , i dont feel it on either side ?


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2010)

maybe you need more holes???? any pics??? imma try 20 holes..10 up top and 10 jus underneath those on my first bucket and see how that does..if all is good then i will build the other 3 the same way...you have to experiment with em' I too will try fan facing in or out...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 30, 2010)

Well here is my equiptment, four 8" turbo fans, four 3gal buckets, drill, soil-moist and ONA gel...Total cost is $92.57, BUT imma take the drill back when i'm done...<get my money back! so I will save $40
anywayz, pics


----------



## medicatedman (Jul 24, 2010)

sparkafire said:


> Hello everyone! I saw a pic on here of a bucket with a fan over it and the bucket was filled with Pine Sol and he was using it for odor control. I thought hey that would work but I really dont want to smell Pine Sol in my room. I went to the BIG Orange store and bought a painters bucket with lid about $2.50 and a bottle of Febreze $4.79 I had an old CPU that I dismantled and stole the fan out of it FREE!! I did have to go the surplus store for a transformer that would run the fan $3.00. I cut a hole in the top of the lid then epoxied the fan to the lid, then drilled holes all around the bucket for air, dumped the Febreze into the bucket filled the rest with water and plugged it in. There is not a whole lot of air coming out of the fan but I waited an hour or so and my room smells like summer!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Febreze is a very powerful deodorizer it just took some time for it to take over the room. Not strong at all just fresh!!!!
> 
> ...


 good idea, here another idea you can try. There a charcol filter that you can purchase its cut to fit carbon for air purifiers just goggle cut to fit carbon and you should see it then you can turn that bucket in to can filter you might have to change the fan but I would try with the fan you have now


----------



## abo el Seioof (Jul 24, 2010)

Putting an AIRSTONE will be more effective and effecient than the fan since u filter the air/odor through ur solution  if ur looking for max effect. cheers


----------



## dog (Oct 7, 2010)

shit,,i made one and it works very well!! i don't no if it better than my 24inc carbon filter? but i cant smell my plants when i got home, and its normally stinking when my filter is off.


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 9, 2010)

Does any one know if febreeze affects taste of the buds? I,m sure the lemon stuff would its strong isn't it?


----------



## isthislegal (Oct 9, 2010)

02020 said:


> febreeze is good ona is better.... What about this... Go to your local sports shop and buy a spray bottle of odor killer or scent away in the hunting section. Its used to eliminate smells so deer cant smell hunters. It smells like nothing, my stealth grow box with four flowering (week 7) deisel ryders smells like nothing...no perfumey, urinal cakey, skunky odor, jus plain nothing. The bucket is a fantastic idea jus pick what you want to put in it. I use wildlife scent killer which is completely organic and made from plant enzymes so *there arent any chemicals floating around my babes*. Just a thought


BRILLIANT!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 24kgeez (Oct 16, 2010)

Defo a quality idea. I'm gonna do the same, but i just ripped the fans out of an old 360 case to do it



My question is, does anybody know how i would go about wiring it up??


----------



## Hornstar (Nov 6, 2010)

24kgeez said:


> Defo a quality idea. I'm gonna do the same, but i just ripped the fans out of an old 360 case to do it
> 
> View attachment 1215431
> 
> My question is, does anybody know how i would go about wiring it up??


Cut the plug off and wire two of the wires to a 12V plug. Hey presto!


----------



## Skoad (Nov 6, 2010)

Great idea. Has anyone used this yet with more than a few plants flowering and no carbon filter? Curious to how well it will work. Ive got a massive $250 carbon filter I never used. Its about 10x bigger than what I need so I am gunna sell it. Planning to give this a try if it can actually hide the odor during peak flowering. Also curious if it leaves any sort of smell/taste to the buds since febreeze has such a strong smell.


----------



## mak (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry to bump this but i see questions that were left unanswered...

basically id like to know if the febreeze/ tide with frebreeze floating in the air will harm plants,or humans living in the house?or cause harm to the grower who goes into the room to work/do the hobby?

or does it depend where you are floating it? garage or sealed room in the house etc...


also what the guy above me said about "Also curious if it leaves any sort of smell/taste to the buds since febreeze has such a strong smell. "


----------



## mak (Jan 19, 2011)

also,if it is harmful,what about the cut up lemons/water idea?


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 19, 2011)

mak said:


> sorry to bump this but i see questions that were left unanswered...
> 
> basically id like to know if the febreeze/ tide with frebreeze floating in the air will harm plants,or humans living in the house?or cause harm to the grower who goes into the room to work/do the hobby?
> 
> ...


When you spray Frebreez in your living room is it harmful? It did not change anything other than kill the smell. Lemons would not be strong enough.


----------



## abecsta (Jan 19, 2011)

since this is started again ill have to say thanks sparkafire +rep

i mixed frebreez and nilodor in a bucket without a fan and it is working fine as i have mine outside in a shed there is no power source. as an improvement on the just having a bucket sitting there i was thinking would it be worth in my case having a rag sitting in the bucket as a wick or making a diy co2 or something to bubble through the mix so it releases more when it comes to budding.

i also soaked cotton buds in nilodor oil and frebreez and put them around the windows.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jan 19, 2011)

love the febreeze idea  i will most certainly give that a try this season


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 19, 2011)

abecsta said:


> since this is started again ill have to say thanks sparkafire +rep
> 
> i mixed frebreez and nilodor in a bucket without a fan and it is working fine as i have mine outside in a shed there is no power source. as an improvement on the just having a bucket sitting there i was thinking would it be worth in my case having a rag sitting in the bucket as a wick or making a diy co2 or something to bubble through the mix so it releases more when it comes to budding.
> 
> i also soaked cotton buds in nilodor oil and frebreez and put them around the windows.


Thanks I really dont know if the homemade c02 would be a good idea but hey give it a try. The wick might be a good alternative.



kronicsmurf said:


> love the febreeze idea  i will most certainly give that a try this season


Thanks man.


----------



## mak (Jan 20, 2011)

i thought about that recently,also what if u use a bubbler that they use in fish tanks...would it keep the water cleaner and eliminate odors by mixing the smelly air with the water?


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 20, 2011)

mak said:


> i thought about that recently,also what if u use a bubbler that they use in fish tanks...would it keep the water cleaner and eliminate odors by mixing the smelly air with the water?


That would work too


----------



## mak (Jan 20, 2011)

i think u can get a cheap bubbler setup at wal mart for around 25$


----------



## abecsta (Jan 20, 2011)

mak i was gona do that as i have a few fishtank pumps laying around but unfortantly for me i have no power (or else i would have lights)


----------



## mak (Jan 20, 2011)

lmao,that sucks.no power = no light = no bud?

how well do you think the pumps will mix the odor air with the mixture added in the bucket then releasing it..rather then just pushing out the mixture of febreeze into the air without a bubbler?

also if using the pumps..it would be wiser to have the fan pushing air into the bucket(so it can mix with the bubbler)then be forced out of the drilled holes for venting?


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 21, 2011)

Use the bubbler.


----------



## Kevin A (Mar 3, 2011)

BAD ASS!!! Will be doing for my setup!!!


----------



## bkbbudz (Mar 6, 2011)

I did not read this whole thread so I don't know if anyone else suggested this. Instead of a pc fan, get a 4" or a 6" flange and inline fan and duct it out of the grow area.


----------



## Green Life (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you upload some pictures? I don't understand exactly how you put this together.


----------



## Kush Machine7 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya, i can vouch for this im using a lil 3 gal bucket with a air pump and and a airstone at the bottom of the bucket so its mixing all the time and air is in there and a fan on the top blowing air up.. im using about 6 inches of water and a cap of pine sol.. since i have hardwood floors its not a problem for it to smell like that.. plus its not THAT stong just enough to cover it up. this mix lasts about a week and then u just add another cap full its not hard at all... im sure fabreeze works simalir.. just depends on ur taste in smell lol. but ya it works WONDERS.. and for just a little help if you have an exhoust on ur tent u can put a dryer sheet or two where the air comes out for a bit Xtra nothing much but you can tell it helps. CHEAP GHETTO SET UP THAT WORKS MAN its great.. although a carbon fliter scrubber woulb be better this is a great temp til u can afford one.


----------



## e5ten (May 9, 2013)

I got a sanwitch container took the top off it, poured some carpet freshener into the container, filled it up with 1/4ths water and added a little salt, then put paper towls on top of the container and used a rubber band to wrap it down, then when it's a secure item I shook the contents inside, so now you have a container covered (wet) paper towls with carpet freshener witch I think is more powerful then air fresh, making your whole room smell good for a week or two

Btw I bought the dog odor kind because it's the strongest I literally can smell the freshness outside my room too no one is curious!!


----------



## John E. Vagus (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello! I am new to the forum and this is my first post, so excuse me if I fuck it up some way. Here is my question:
This thread is all about hiding odors in a growing room. Do these suggestions work equally well to hide odors when smoking? Should I be exhaling into a vacuum or some other type fan, or vent the entire smoking room? Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Gman94 (Aug 14, 2018)

i think this is funny because once i had odor troubble i used a dog piss odor remove spray to just spray the outside of my tent and around the room lol, it worked, but i never heard anyone make a setup like this with a bucket filled with this shit and blowing the air from that bucket out in the room. 

nice idea tho


----------



## Kretzlord (Aug 16, 2018)

Great idea, I'm gonna try it once my babies flower. I am gonna take it a step further and run my exhaust vent into the bucket and skip the fan. Thoughts?


----------

